

Backbone vs. Ember vs. React: A Benchmark - jsnk
http://jsfiddle.net/Ut2X6/

======
spicyj
This is cool to see. I added the React benchmark yesterday
([https://twitter.com/soprano/status/423659115743682560](https://twitter.com/soprano/status/423659115743682560))
and @ebryn updated it to compare against the Ember+HTMLBars implementation.

I wanted to mention that this is pretty much a worst-case scenario for React:
with everything changing on each frame, we gain almost nothing from the
virtual DOM diffing. It's encouraging to see how fast HTMLBars is; hoping to
see if any of the techniques they're using are applicable in React.

------
jsnk
This is what I am getting on my machine.

Backbone: 16.5ms Ember + HTMLbars: 5.9ms React: 9.5ms Plain JS: 3.5ms

------
bratsche
I'm just getting errors and it won't run.

~~~
ebryn
Something weird is going on with rawgithub.com. Here's an updated version:
[http://jsfiddle.net/Ut2X6/8/](http://jsfiddle.net/Ut2X6/8/)

